# Will Fedor be Strikeforce's Downfall?



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously, Affliction proved that Fedor wasnt a profitable main eventer by putting him at the top of extremely stacked cards that drew like crap. Strikeforce has been extremely patient in building there company and signing Fedor just extremely upset there pay scale while not setting them up for the returns to justify it. So am I the only one who thinks the profits wont justify Fedor's salary much less Fedor's salary and M-1's stake.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

No, you're not the only one.

People in the business and fans like us need to remind ourselves periodically that Fedor is still little-known to many casual MMA fans. For people who only know UFC, he's "that Russian guy who's supposed to be really good."

Tito Ortiz may very well draw more for UFC upon his return than Fedor will in Strikeforce. Fedor needs UFC's marketing giant to gain Liddell/Lesnar/Couture/Ortiz?Griffin levels of fame in North America.

Some would say he doesn't care about that, or doesn't need to. But if he doesn't, then why doesn't he just sign with Dream and forget about it?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Seriously, Affliction proved that Fedor wasnt a profitable main eventer by putting him at the top of extremely stacked cards that drew like crap. Strikeforce has been extremely patient in building there company and signing Fedor just extremely upset there pay scale while not setting them up for the returns to justify it. So am I the only one who thinks the profits wont justify Fedor's salary much less Fedor's salary and M-1's stake.


The only thing I can say is that hopefully Coker came up with a plan to market Fedor when he agreed to M-1 terms.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Coker has always struck me as a pretty savvy business man. I can't believe the deal with M-1 will be that bad. I doubt it will be 50/50. Something like 10-20% profit as long as thye cover the same percentage of the costs. 

Dana said (for what its worth) him going to strikeforce was for less money than they offered him. Don't know if he would have taken into account Fedor's share of the M-1 profits though.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

M-1 Global will be Strikeforce's downfall, not Fedor. It pisses me off because I like StrikeForce.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I think they are solid enough as a company that he won`t be their downfall but I don`t see how they can make money off this deal.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Seriously, Affliction proved that Fedor wasnt a profitable main eventer by putting him at the top of extremely stacked cards that drew like crap. Strikeforce has been extremely patient in building there company and signing Fedor just extremely upset there pay scale while not setting them up for the returns to justify it. So am I the only one who thinks the profits wont justify Fedor's salary much less Fedor's salary and M-1's stake.


I wrote an article yesterday about how Fedor is the "angel of death" for MMA organizations. That's why Dana doesn't want him.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Him being Angel of Death for MMA organization is just absurd. If Strikeforce is out of business in 12 months, your claim may then have some merit.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

The problem with Affliction was that they payed too many fighters with extremely large amounts of money, money that they just couldn't back up. Coker is a very smart business man, and I doubt he will let his promotion lead the same short life of the ill fated Affliction.

I think Strikeforce will have seen promotions like EliteXC, and Affliction have fell for the same reasons (reasons which should have been obvious to both of those companies respectively). The Strikeforce executives haven't let this happen to their promotion yet, and I doubt they will.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

h2so4 said:


> Him being Angel of Death for MMA organization is just absurd. If Strikeforce is out of business in 12 months, your claim may then have some merit.


I was being silly. I just looked back at the organizations he was in. Either bought out or failed. 

very absurd. but lighten up a little.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

h2so4 said:


> Him being Angel of Death for MMA organization is just absurd. If Strikeforce is out of business in 12 months, your claim may then have some merit.



True.. Pride went under due to poor management and the UFC bought it out.. happens all the time.. the UFC decided to CLOSE Pride.. they could have just as easily turned it into thier overseas branch but their Egos prevented that I feel(credit to the argument Dana is bad for MMA) Affliction and the other company prior to that were practiclly start ups.. Paying out that kind of money when your a new compnay is just bad buisnes sense.. 

StrikeForce on the other hand is a solid stable company run by good businessmen. 
1) They know how to market.
2) they already have a large and loyal fan base
3) they are stable and not in danger of financial ruin.. 


If they play this right and market Fedor correctly.. he will be a household name to the more casual fan and in the long run will reap greater rewards


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

But they won't play this right, because they can't. Casual fans outside California don't even know what Strikeforce is!
Are they going to buy a PPV headlined by Fedor vs. Rogers? Fedor vs. Overeem? Seriously?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

hence doing a show or two first on showtime and hyping the hell out of it.. any casual fan outside of Cali who follows the UFC knows who Fedor is by now.. his name has been platered over sites and blogs for years now.. a chance to see him fight on showtime many casual fans will turn to to find out why the mediocre looking russian is wanted by so many and is touted as being an unstoppable wrecking machine..


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

HeavyRob said:


> I wrote an article yesterday about how Fedor is the "angel of death" for MMA organizations. That's why Dana doesn't want him.


Dana doesnt want fedor? News to me even dana says he pulled out all the stops for fedor


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> Dana doesnt want fedor? News to me even dana says he pulled out all the stops for fedor



Funny thing is I have articles just with the same topic for months now.. so nothing new..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Don said:


> hence doing a show or two first on showtime and hyping the hell out of it.. any casual fan outside of Cali who follows the UFC knows who Fedor is by now.. his name has been platered over sites and blogs for years now.. a chance to see him fight on showtime many casual fans will turn to to find out why the mediocre looking russian is wanted by so many and is touted as being an unstoppable wrecking machine..


How do they know who Fedor is, hell alot of casual fans around here didnt even know who Kimbo was at the height of his Elite XC hype train. Around here if your not in the UFC or have been at a elite level you dont matter.

Id also like to add to this discussion the fact that Strikeforce isnt that smart obviously as they are gonna allow Fedor to fight in Japan as well and we are know how well thats worked for them with there current HW champ.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I know a lot of casual fans, and most have only a vague idea who Fedor is.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think Fedor will be the downfall of this organization at all. Scott Coker is an extremly competent buisnessman who has been in the fighting buisness for a long, long time.

And they continue to sign great talent. This organization has all the makings of an incredible money making machine from their owner of big name fighter contracts, to their CBS deal, to their cross promotion capabilities, to their Showtime contract, and even with the market cornered in womens MMA.

I'm confident that they will be around for a long time.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont see Strikeforce crumbling, I think they have grown slowly and safe, and are at a time where they are expanding and have landed one of the best fighters in history.....

Hopefully they are able to find solid competion for him to generate the PPV's they want and they stay a float....

We'll see, but I think with the other fighters Strikeforce has they will be around more than a year....IMHO


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think the guys at strikeforce seem to be smarter than the leaders of most other orgs. I doubt they gave Fedor as much money as the UFC offered them. They should be Ok IMO... that is assuming they aren't in trouble already (which I don't see any signs of)


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't think Fedor will be strikeforces downfall. I think M1 however will.

I don't think strikeforce can handle having that big of a leech on them. I mean they make strikeforce pay for everything, but still take 50% of the profit. It's obsured. 

I really think Fedor will kill any company he goes to as long as he is with M1.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

time will tell.
but as long as strikeforce can offer fedor some legitimate challengers, they will be ok. 
i can imagine 3 potential fights for fedor already:
vs overeem, rogers and verdum.
would u like to see the fights?
and now, with this deal between strikeforce and dream, the future seems bright for strikeforce.
they are here to stay. that's what i think.


----------

